# Expect the unexpected



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

Couldn't find anyone on short notice to go out this morning. So I ran a solo trip.
I had little hope of catching anything. 
It was such a nice morning and my wife was doing a 5K benefit walk so I had to get out. It was a little tough getting the boat in the water.

I hit a few reefs up north starting around 9:00. The wind was out of the north around 10mph and the tides were way out and coming in strong.

The first reef I hit I started picking up small sandies and a few small trout. I boated 6 or 7 then decided to try elsewhere.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*next*

The next reef I picked paid off. I was getting 3 or 4 hits per drift. I boated a dozen or so then it went cold so I moved. 
As I was running down the shore I saw a few small slicks so I got close and started throwing in about 2-1/2' to 3'of water over shell. I snagged 2 specs right at 22" in a row then landed a 20"er.
I peck out a few more in the 16" to 18" range in the next hour. It cooled off for the next 30 minutes and more boats started showing up. On my last drift I missed 2 good hits then caught 2 in a row. My next cast was nailed right as it hit the water. She circled the boat once and I got a small glimps of her. Not sure but would estimate 23" to 24".
I lost her, but no big deal I was doing everything I could to not let the 3 other boats that were passing by see me hooked up or it would have been a party.

Here are a few pics...


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Final tally and action shots*

The final tally was around 19 or 20 keepers with a handful of throw backs and sandies.

Here are a few action shots. After getting the fish to the boat I would take some picks and try to get them to release themselves so I didn't have to touch them and no one could see.

Most caught in 3 to 4 feet over scattered shell and mud.


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

great action shots! I guess no lockjaw today, i figured it wouldn't be all that productive today. nice report!!!


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Good


----------



## standingroomonly (Apr 13, 2007)

great day... and quiet too, huh


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for a great, encouraging report!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

soooooooo what time is supper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol nice report and pic


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Man.. And to think that I was hungover, did taxes, mowed and cleaned up around the house today. I should have gone fishing instead.
Aah well.. There's always friday!
--Hop


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for providing the basis of my dream tonight....

great stuff...Night night.

SR!


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Niiice...I started to hit the water this morning but just couldn't roll out of bed. Good job!


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

WTG mullet way to fool those trout!


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Way to go i wish i had those fish today instead of those slimy gafftop i was catching at the jettys


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

man Mullet those are some great pics & i like the name also [action shots] along with a great report. WTG & TFS!


----------



## pinkskittermaster (Oct 31, 2008)

cool post thanks for the report, cool pics too, especiall for flying solo


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

what kind of lure is that


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

thx good report


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Chicken on a chain*

Chicken on a chain

It's very similar to the pumkin seed.
It's what I had on my rod when I got out.
I caught my first fish on my 3rd cast and just stayed with it.
Normally with the water off colored as it was I would have used a Day/Glo.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

You are a trout catchin , picture taken, boat runnin, plastic throwin..........Machine.
Great pics.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

very nice


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

"reefs up north". was that upper gal. or trinity?


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Awesome Mullet. You did a lot better than we did. I guess I can't blame the high pressure now.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the report Mullet. Great action shots. Good mess of fish. Way to hang in there with the low tide and wind.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I am available on short notice any Monday, have rod and money will travel


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Good Show!*



Nwilkins said:


> I am available on short notice any Monday, have rod and money will travel


Ditto!


----------



## pign&gign (Feb 8, 2009)

great action and pics thanks


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great report and pics,


----------



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

*Great Job, Mullet!*

What made your day particularly spectacular, to me anyway, was the fact that you had low tides and high pressure....and still did pretty darn good.


----------



## wing_buster87 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice picts and GREAT REPORT..... Congrats


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Good job.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*conditions*

Geezer,
I named the thread "Expect the unexpected" for those exact reasons.
I had little to no confidence that I would catch a fish much less find a good solid bite going on.
I just wanted to get out of the house since the wife was busy and I had most of the chores done.
We had extreamly low tides, the preasure was up, it was less than 24 hours after a major front, the water was still churned up, the water was off color and I saw very little bait activity.
The most amazing thing to me was that an aggressive retreave was working.

By the way there are a lot of oysters from Baytown to Smith Point.:idea:


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Mullet said:


> Geezer,
> I named the thread "Expect the unexpected" for those exact reasons.
> I had little to no confidence that I would catch a fish much less find a good solid bite going on.
> I just wanted to get out of the house since the wife was busy and I had most of the chores done.
> ...


Go figure... I just fishing is not always a calculated thing.


----------

